# Loss of all frosties prior to ET due to failure to survive thaw- anyone else?



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Out of curiosity, I wondered if anyone else had had the same situtation as I am in- after weeks of down regging/hrt/viagra et al, I was called 3 hours before ET to be told all of my precious snow babies were dying. I was told throughout the cycle that the death of all 3 frosties would "never happen". So, as I am due to meet with my clinic on Monday, I wondered just how common this is?

Thanks so much
Cat


----------



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Cat,

We didn't lose them all, but came very close when you look at how many we lost.

We had 21 embies frozen at day 1 (51 eggs were collected). After recovering from OHSS, we had 10 defrosted for an FET. The clinic called later that day to say that only two had thawed and were progessing. Based upon that, we took the remaining 11 out and eventually got to only two blasts from that total of 21. Because we had so many eggs at one time we believe the quality was not good and it wasn't just an issue with the thawing as such. That FET didn't work, but we just got a BFP from our latest fresh cycle.

Cheers

MP


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Mp

That sounds utterly horrendous- Well done on the BFP on your fresh cycle!!....I had 21 eggs last cycle - and was in  a lot of discomfort- but 51?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Hideous! So glad you now have your well-deserved BFP... Sad that so very many of your little ones did not make it.... 

Thanks 
Cat
x


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,Cat,
so sorry you've been through this. 
You are not alone.The same happened to us on one FET-off the top of my head can't remember how many frosties we had(they were 3 day embryos).
On our last FET-we actually lost 4 top grade blastocysts to the thaw & were left with one low grade(it did result in BFP but not for long).We were devastated.
Quoted figures I think are 50/50 to 40/60 for surviving the thaw in general.

Mp-you poor thing-but huge congratulations on your BFP

good luck
love libra.x


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks Libra.

Makes me feel better that I am not alone.... My frosties were Day 6 Blasts too... (ARGC do not freeze any embies other that Blasts)....I am so very sorry that it did not work out for you.  ^Cuddle   Just feel that I was not really prepared for this eventuality, really. 

Best of luck and love to you
Have a lovely sunny weekend!
Cat
x


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello Cat,

I "know" you from the ARGC boards. I have just come back from Spain where I went for a DE FET, and both of my two frozen day 5 blasts failed to survive the thaw  

Being the natural optimist, like you, I too was totally unprepared for this scenario, it is so disappointed, especially after taking all the drugs in preparation for transfer.



Jules
xxx


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh Jules, I am so so sorry.............it is so dreadfully unfair. You must be feeling in bits at the moment. As you say, it is so horrid because you have spent so much time and felt so nasty taking all the drugs- for nothing. You cannot help but feel incredibly cheated.

I had a mid-cycle scan at ARGC today, just to see if the PCOS had improved somewhat (ha- nope, still just little balloons stuffed full of grapes)  and I was so upset as one of the new girls came into the waiting room, called my name and asked if I had gone for my pregnancy test yet! Er, hello! When I said no, she asked why, so I had no option but to sweetly (but simmering inside!) say that I did not even have transfer as all the embies had died- cue deadly silence.

I wish I could say something, anything to cheer you up but I know that there isn't. You must be feeling raw and incredibly cheated. Sending you huge kisses and hugs and I so hope that you feel a bit better very soon.......

Lots of love
Cat
xxx


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Caterina ... I lost 3 frosties in January.  I contracted OHSS in October/November so as I was in hospital before the planned transfer they took them the embies to blasts and I had three - 2 high grade and 1 low grade.  As with you I went through downregging etc. only to be told 3 hours before the transfer - needless to say I was devastated.  So I know where' you 're coming from and it is so so horrible.

They couldn't come up with any explaination but said that Blasts can be more fragile and affected by the thawing process.  They said it was unfortunate but the survival rate is only 50/50 and obviously with a lower number such as three it was possible to lose them all.

I really hope you feel better soon and go on to a fresh cycle with a nice positive result.

Mustard
x


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

I have also heard that blasts are more fragile and difficult to thaw; I had 2 frozen blasts successfully defrost at the ARGC, using my old eggs, so I suppose that I expected embies from a young donor to make it - no problem!

Cat - what an awful experience for you to go through! Sending you hugs back  

Jules
xxx


----------



## lindseyw (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi We were due to have a FET today at Bart's and I was called 30 minutes before I was due to leave at my acupuncturist with needles sticking out everywhere to say; 'You know that you HAD a procedure booked for this morning'. All 4 frozen embryos did not survive. What really upset me was that we were reluctant to do the freezing as the statistics are so low and we are short  of cash but the embryologist told us that we had a 70% chance of survival-that should be at least one then!


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Lindsey I'm so sorry   - you must be devastated.  

I've got 9 blasts frozen and will be hopefully thawing them in a couple of weeks - I'm dreading it  

Mustard
x


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Aw Lindsey-I'm so sorry-you must be devastated .

Mustard-wishing you luck for the thaw-try to think +ve.
love Libra.xx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

I am really scared now to go for my 2 blast. maybe I should try a fresh circle


----------

